

Be Curious, Read Widely, Try New Things - A Polymath's Manifesto - simonv3
https://medium.com/how-to-be-a-polymath/1587bd659b99

======
simonv3
I've created a Medium collection to see how people treat learning and cross
subject studies, I would love to hear people's thoughts and ideas.

<https://medium.com/how-to-be-a-polymath>

